# freezing fish?



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I know flounder is generally stored frozen, but how about bluefish, trout, sheepshead, red drum or black drum? Can those be frozen for later or only a eat fresh fish?


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have personally never had much trouble Freezing fish. But some fish I think should always be eathen fresh are. Sheeps head, tog, well thats about it for the list of ones I would say eat fresh. Well trigger fish taste really good fresh but taste good frozen too.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I will bare that in mind when I land some sheepshead.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

bluefish don't freeze so well.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> bluefish don't freeze so well.


This. Spanish are better fresh as well but freeze ok short term.


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

*frozen dinners*

Using vacuum pack tech. really improves the quality of frozen fish.......It doesn't have to be big bucks either.....the little zip-lock hand pump and there 1 gallon bags work just fine..... some fish should never be frozen.....like squeateague.......


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I have that zip lock vacuum sealer. I will avoid freezing blues and sheepshead. I am hoping to get some trout, flounder or drum. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Making sinkers..*

....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I freeze everything ... and vac seal ... had kings for 3 years that you wouldn't have known wasn't a week old ...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Kellercl said:


> I have that zip lock vacuum sealer. I will avoid freezing blues and sheepshead. I am hoping to get some *trout, flounder or drum.* Thanks for the help.


Those should be enjoyed ASAP! Trout don't really freeze well IMO, plus they're delicious so eat 'em up!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Kellercl said:


> I have that zip lock vacuum sealer. I will avoid freezing blues and sheepshead. I am hoping to get some trout, flounder or drum. Thanks for the help.


Everything is better fresh.

I've kept blues several months with no problem.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I pseudo-vacuum seal all fish I freeze. So simple that all you need is a normal freezer bag and a bucket of water. Put your fish in the bag and lower it into the bucket keeping the open end out of the water. The water pressure squeezes out the air as opposed to sucking it out. Seal the bag and you're done.
Also many of the posts above state that trout don't freeze well. I want to contradict that by saying they do freeze well if you get the fish cold as soon as you land them and keep them and their fillets cold until you bag and freeze them.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> I freeze everything ... and vac seal ... had kings for 3 years that you wouldn't have known wasn't a week old ...


VACUUM SEAL. Spice first, let sit 30mins., freeze. Defrost in the fridge. Tastes like todays.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

plotalot said:


> I pseudo-vacuum seal all fish I freeze. So simple that all you need is a normal freezer bag and a bucket of water. Put your fish in the bag and lower it into the bucket keeping the open end out of the water. The water pressure squeezes out the air as opposed to sucking it out. Seal the bag and you're done.
> Also many of the posts above state that trout don't freeze well. *I want to contradict that by saying they do freeze well if you get the fish cold as soon as you land them and keep them and their fillets cold until you bag and freeze them.*


That's how ALL fish should be treated. If you can gut them as you catch them, even better.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with vacuum sealing. I have the hand pump vacuum sealing kit by ziploc. This method is good for about a couple of months. After a while, the bags WILL SLIGHTLY lose the seal, resulting in ice crystals forming on your fish (not good). I discovered this when I took out some perch a few weeks ago that I caught earlier in the summer.


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

chunkier said:


> I freeze everything ... and VAX seal ... had kings for 3 years that you wouldn't have known wasn't a week old ...


I do the same thing with hook and chum baits and the fish tend to shy away........who has a better taste/smell mechanism.....us or the fish?


----------

